# Triangle corner sub



## JWUC

Good evening, all!

I have a pair of CSS SDX12 3cuft PR boxes I'm looking at integrating a little more into the room. I'm fairly handy with woodworking and thought about making subs that tuck into the front two corners and fit underneath some bass traps of roughly the same dimensions. This would have the driver and two PRs on the same face in a triangular box (driver centered). With the stupid high prices of MDF right now, I would like to ensure I'm wasting my time on a design that's doomed from the start. 

would anyone like to critique this approach? If this particular design is not feasible, what could i do with roughly the same form?


----------



## JWUC

Well, I guess Zoom rules applies. Ask a question and no response means it's OK. 😁


----------



## sheiqshack

Nah, or you're asking the wrong crowd.. I would go here: Studio Building / Acoustics - Gearspace.com
Not exactly speaker builders also, but many know & talk about acoustics & speakers over there.
TBH, I wouldn't use this shape. I've never ever seen a sub in it.
Although, wedge-shaped speakers are often used for stage monitoring, but they still have stomp backends.


----------



## AustinJerry

JWUC said:


> Good evening, all!
> 
> I have a pair of CSS SDX12 3cuft PR boxes I'm looking at integrating a little more into the room. I'm fairly handy with woodworking and thought about making subs that tuck into the front two corners and fit underneath some bass traps of roughly the same dimensions. This would have the driver and two PRs on the same face in a triangular box (driver centered). With the stupid high prices of MDF right now, I would like to ensure I'm wasting my time on a design that's doomed from the start.
> 
> would anyone like to critique this approach? If this particular design is not feasible, what could i do with roughly the same form?


Your approach commits you to a specific sub placement. Bass response is highly dependent on the placement of the subs in the listening room. How can you guarantee ahead of time that this placement will be optimal? Have you run any REW measurements? Typically, corner placement is not the best spot for the subs.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

Jerry raises a good point. Personally I’ve never lived in a place where I didn’t get the best performance with corner placement. Obviously that’s not a universal experience, because no two rooms are alike. But like Jerry says, you’re going to be locked into that location, whether it’s the best one or not.

Aside from that, my only concern is that your design appears to have too many speakers in a small-volume enclosure. Check the spec for your driver and build your enclosure the correct size for it.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## AustinJerry

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Jerry raises a good point. Personally I’ve never lived in a place where I didn’t get the best performance with corner placement. Obviously that’s not a universal experience, because no two rooms are alike. But like Jerry says, you’re going to be locked into that location, whether it’s the best one or not.
> 
> Aside from that, my only concern is that your design appears to have too many speakers in a small-volume enclosure. Check the spec for your driver and build your enclosure the correct size for it.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Of course, different placements will produce different results depending on the room. In my case, I get the best response by placing the subs at the 1/4 and 3/4 marks, which is a common placement as well. I think we agree that finding the best placement before committing to something which can't be changed would be a good idea.


----------



## willis7469

sheiqshack said:


> Nah, or you're asking the wrong crowd.. I would go here: Studio Building / Acoustics - Gearspace.com
> Not exactly speaker builders also, but many know & talk about acoustics & speakers over there.
> TBH, I wouldn't use this shape. I've never ever seen a sub in it.
> Although, wedge-shaped speakers are often used for stage monitoring, but they still have stomp backends.











How about this? Wasn’t very popular…


----------

